# Protektoren Oberkörper für Downhill



## Freika (21. August 2016)

Hi ladies,
ich fahr öfter in den Bikepark u brauche unbedingt eine Proteltorenweste oder Shirt. Hatte schon die IXS HAMMER bestellt. Damit seh ich aus wie ein Football Spieler u pass in kein Shirt mehr.
Kann mir jd was empfehlen? Geschützt werden soll besonders Schulter und Rücken. Wobei ich an der Schulter nicht so eine fette Hartschale will. 
Wer weiß was?


----------



## Neudabei (21. August 2016)

Moinsen...

Ich hab hier zwar Zutrittsverbot, geb aber trotzdem mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich hab unlängst mit einem (Arbeits-)kollegen gesprochen, der Speedway(Grasbahnrennen fährt.

Seine Protektorenweste kommt aus dem Reitsport....!
Ich selber fahr einen Rückenprotektor, der fürs Motorradfahren vermarket wird.

Vielleicht ist es eine Option, mal bei anderen Sportarten zu schauen.....



Munter !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtrocker (22. August 2016)

Je nach Risiko ist dass hier sicherlich ok:
www.blisscamp.com 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 173968 (22. August 2016)

Gab es da nicht schonmal eine Kaufberatung bez. Protektorenweste für Damen?


----------



## Miss_Funbiker (22. August 2016)

Hey Freika, schau dir mal die evoc protector vest an.. hier mal ein link.. https://www.galaxus.ch/de/s3/produc...ss-protektoren-4671876?tagIds=345-307-247-484

Mit denen sieht man nicht wie ein football-spieler aus  die sind echt ganz gut geschnitten. Kenne auch paar leute, die mit denen fahren und zufrieden sind. 

Meine Protektorenjacke ist leider auch etwas zu massig, daher würde ich dir meine nicht empfehlen.


----------



## shine10 (23. August 2016)

Miss_Funbiker schrieb:


> Hey Freika, schau dir mal die evoc protector vest an.. hier mal ein link.. https://www.galaxus.ch/de/s3/produc...ss-protektoren-4671876?tagIds=345-307-247-484
> 
> Mit denen sieht man nicht wie ein football-spieler aus  die sind echt ganz gut geschnitten. Kenne auch paar leute, die mit denen fahren und zufrieden sind.
> 
> Meine Protektorenjacke ist leider auch etwas zu massig, daher würde ich dir meine nicht empfehlen.



Die wollte ich dir auch gerade empfehlen. Super Schnitt, wenig Gewicht und top Bewegungsfreiheit. Passt auch tip top unters Shirt


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (24. August 2016)

Kann man bei der Weste evtl den Protektor vom Rücken raus nehmen?
Suche noch etwas wo ohne Protektor am Rücken ist da ich dort ja den Evoc Rucksack habe.


----------



## Miss_Funbiker (26. August 2016)

*Miss Geschick* schrieb:


> Kann man bei der Weste evtl den Protektor vom Rücken raus nehmen?
> Suche noch etwas wo ohne Protektor am Rücken ist da ich dort ja den Evoc Rucksack habe.


 
Puh.. gute Frage.. meines Wissens nach nicht. Aber ich frage mal meinen Freund, er hat den ja auch.. 
In dem Fall suchst du nur etwas für Schulter und Ellenbogen? Da kann ich mal bei meinem Panzer schauen.. da kann man glaube die Rückenpolster rausnehmen.. aber der ist trotzdem ziemlich massiv.. auch an Schultern.. im Bikepark stört er nicht, aber bei Touren schon.. ich schau mal Abend und gebe dir bescheid, wie mein Panzer heißt


----------



## Miss_Funbiker (28. August 2016)

Miss_Funbiker schrieb:


> Puh.. gute Frage.. meines Wissens nach nicht. Aber ich frage mal meinen Freund, er hat den ja auch..
> In dem Fall suchst du nur etwas für Schulter und Ellenbogen? Da kann ich mal bei meinem Panzer schauen.. da kann man glaube die Rückenpolster rausnehmen.. aber der ist trotzdem ziemlich massiv.. auch an Schultern.. im Bikepark stört er nicht, aber bei Touren schon.. ich schau mal Abend und gebe dir bescheid, wie mein Panzer heißt



Hallo  
So, bei der evoc protection vest kann man wohl die Rückenpolsterung herausnehmen.. habe mal meinen Freund gefragt  und das geht wohl. 
Mein Rückenpanzer ist folgender poc spine vpd protection 2.0 jacket.. aber wie gesagt, er ist sehr massiv.


----------

